# OWF, Pymatuning Lake Tournament Result



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

The Ohio walleye Federation held it’s Second event if the year on Pymatuning Lake on May 3rd. Anglers
had a beautiful day on Sunday with temperatures making it into the 70s and a reported water temp of
59 degrees. This is the second year in a row that the Ohio Walleye Federation held a tournament on this
monster body of water. One thing that makes this lake difficult to fish is the motor restriction so
competitors needed to be strategic when finding and deciding to go after their fish. We had some
anglers go as far as the dam and others go to the north which in either case could have been an hr ride
depending on the boat. Most anglers reported having a great prefish day on Saturday with the day of
the tournament being a totally different story. No wind played a role in these post spawn giants being
tight lipped, but regardless of the conditions the team of Eric Williams and his son David finished in 1st
Place bringing in another big bag out of this lake having a total weight of 15.16lbs. They reported trolling
leadcore tight to the bottom and planer boards pulling perch color shad raps in 15-20 fow targeting
breaks and humps. 2nd place was the team of Drotar and Bowen weighing in at 12.78lbs they were also
trolling in the deeper water pulling a variety of shad imitation crankbaits. Other teams finishing in the
money were Cappelli /Jackson in 3rd with 12.62, Metzger/ Dean weighing in 4th with 12.18,
Erb/Beurkholder in 5th with 12.12. Bringing in the big fish of the day was the team of Naples/Durkin
landing a 5.84lb giant, who reported using jigs in shallow water. Most of the tournament field was
targeting 15-20 fow trolling boards and leadcore using shad style baits at a speed of 1.8 – 2.2 mph. The
3rd event if the year will be held in a couple weeks on Berlin Lake on May 16th.

Special Thanks to all our sponsors:
Ravenna Marine-OWF's ILC Title Sponsor
Vic's Marine-OWF's CBC Title Sponsor
Haine's Marine
Worlwide Insurance
Les's Bait
Reef Runner
Fin Feather & Fur
Kames
Cisco
Fish USA
Church's Tackle
Traxstech
Canyon Cooler
Bay Rat Lures
Mepps
Rodmaker's
******* Outfitters
These sponsors make our tournaments possible!!!!


----------

